# Economy Comfort Price? [Delta Airlines]



## Arb (Jun 13, 2011)

Do you happen to know how much extra an economy comfort surcharge would be from ATL to FRA? The Delta website won't tell until I book a ticket!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 13, 2011)

What is an economy comfort surcharge? I have never heard the term before?

elaine


----------



## Arb (Jun 13, 2011)

*Delta's Economy Comfort*

Here's Delta's explanation.
As you can see, no price is given:

http://www.delta.com/traveling_checkin/inflight_services/economy_class/economy_comfort.jsp


----------



## sml2181 (Jun 13, 2011)

RT Atlanta to Amsterdam is $129 per leg so I assume it will be approximately the same to FRA...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 13, 2011)

YIKES at $129 per leg.  They must be pulling our leg on that one!

From that website:

_A whole new world of travel comfort takes off in summer 2011 with the introduction of Economy Comfort seating on our long-haul international flights. Early boarding gives you extra time to find your seat and get situated. Stretch out with up to four inches additional legroom. Recline 50% further than standard Economy Class seating. Then enjoy complimentary beer, wine, and spirits along the way. Try it and see how the idea of "affordable comfort" is no longer a stretch._

That would work out to roughly $9 for a couple of beers . . . and $30/inch of extra leg room.  I'm sure glad I have short legs!


----------

